# New Subtank Mini



## Q-Ball (8/5/15)

So I just received another ST mini from @Derick and @Melinda at Skyblue and I have noticed it has Dual airflow, how awesome. The airflow on this tank is amazing compared to the 1st one I bought from them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/15)

interesting, mind posting a pic ?


----------



## Q-Ball (8/5/15)

Difficult to see it from side view so I took 2 pics







Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/15)

thanks - thats pretty epic!

i suppose now you can close it off like the lemo 2 for a tight MTL hit


----------



## Justink (8/5/15)

Nice. Spose the RBA section is still the same? They really need to increase the size of the juice channels and the size of the air holes on the base some how. I find the stock coils give better airflow than the RBA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lushen (8/5/15)

Justink said:


> Nice. Spose the RBA section is still the same? They really need to increase the size of the juice channels and the size of the air holes on the base some how. I find the stock coils give better airflow than the RBA.


 
I am hoping that they fixed the channels in the RBA.
@Q-Ball Are you able to let us know, please, if the RBA section is the same as the previous version?


----------



## Q-Ball (8/5/15)

The channels appear to be the same size. I have been using 70% VG in the standard RBA for the last month with minimal dry hits though.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne (8/5/15)

Cool.... I need one of those!!


----------



## huffnpuff (9/5/15)

Another thing I noticed on the new mini's. Apart from the new dual air, they've changed the smaller airflow option to a tiny 1mm hole per side for MUCH tighter mouth to lung draws.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------

